
Ask HN: HN-like site but without the tech content? - PirxThePilot
I know it&#x27;s primarily a tech community, but after a couple of years reading HN, I realised I don&#x27;t enjoy reading tech stuff anymore. I&#x27;m here for non-tech articles and question threads. What HNers usually upvote to the front page apart from tech is a well-filtered mixture of literature&#x2F;journalism&#x2F;culture&#x2F;nature&#x2F;craftsmanship etc. Is there any other place like this on the internet, or I still have to filter HN myself?
======
ChrisHardman29
Sivv (www.sivv.io) is a forum for sharing / discovering bitesize nuggets of
wisdom and insights covering business, wellbeing, personal & professional
development

------
helph67
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_aggregator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_aggregator)

~~~
PirxThePilot
Yeah, but it doesn't come with upvotes

------
applecrazy
I mean, there's reddit, but again the subreddit determines the level of
filtering and quality.

------
Roccan
Metafilter

------
Vinceo
reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/

Believe me, it's just what you're looking for.

~~~
PirxThePilot
This might be it, thanks!

